# An unbiased review of clipless pedals.



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

So, you're thinking of going clipless, eh? The problem is that everything you read is an argument between the pro-clipless crowd and the platform crowd. Now you'll get the truth from someone who just rode clipless for the first time this morning. 

Here is some background. I'm a lot like most of you. I started riding in 1999, then went to college and hardly ever used my bike. I sold it in 2004. About three years ago, my cousin started riding to lose weight. It just so happened that I had just bought a Giant Yukon so I joined in on his new adventures to push him harder, and I've been hooked on MTB like a junkie on heroin ever since. I upgraded my bike to a GT Force 2.0 a year and a half ago, and spent last summer re-learning the basics - line selection, jumps, climbs, pumping, downhills, drops, corner lean, tire pressures, body positioning, etc. Now, I can say I am pretty comfortable on my bike - especially on platform pedals. 

However, about two weeks ago, I decided that clipless pedals were in my future. I could already hold a trackstand pretty well, do a decent wheelie, cut through corners with speed and confidence, and hit smaller to medium sized jumps and drops so going clipless had little to do with bunny hopping or staying attached to my bike. What I was interested in was a full range of motion pedal stroke. In my head, it seemed like clipless pedals would be more efficient, and backing that theory up was the fact that all of the fastest XC/AM riders I know are clipped in. So, I bought some Shimano XTR pedals (I got a super good deal on them at my LBS - Bloomington Cycle and Fitness), and a pair of Sette Nix SPD shoes. (I'll probably upgrade to a more dedicated AM/XC shoe later, but they're a great deal if you wanna try clipless.) 

Yesterday, I mounted the cleats to the shoes, went home from work, took the flats off, replaced them with the XTRs, and went for my first ride clipless - around my back yard. First off, the SPD system makes it incredibly easy to clip in. I didn't need any shims or anything like that to get the shoe to fit on the pedal properly. Secondly, the XTRs have nice tension adjustment so unclipping can be as easy or difficult as you want to make it. I set my tension at the lowest level possible to get used to the motion of unclipping, which entails pivoting your feet on the pedal and forcing your heel either out away from the bike or toward it. I'd suggest pivoting away from the bike because, well, it makes way more sense. I quickly found the sweet spot and was easily able to clip in and out after about 15 minutes. I then rode along side my wife while she walked the dogs clipping in and out from several different positions and at different speeds. The moral of the first part of this story is that clipping in and out with the SPD system is pretty easy, if you're already comfortable on your bike. 

This morning, I took my rig, and it's fancy new pedals and shoes out to our local spot to shred. Our spot has just about everything. Some skinnies, ravines, jumps, drops, roots, slop, etc. I am super confident on these trails, as I know them like the back of my hand. However, they were a bit slick this morning thanks to high humidity and fog. I would have preferred an afternoon ride, but regretfully, I have to work until 6 every weekday, so afternoon rides come few and far betwixt for me. Here is where the SPD review actually starts. I already felt comfortable on them. I didn't step of my bike much when I rode flats so, in all honesty, being clipped in didn't generally feel that different to me. The first thing I always do when I ride is drop across a ditch and pull a whopping foot of air out of the other side. Since I could already bunny hop fine, I had no problem doing this in clipless pedals. In fact, it felt no different than usual. (You shouldn't really be using the clips to bunny hop anyway. I'd suggest learning that on flats first so you get good form, but I'll talk more about that later.) The first part of my ride was all downhill, and again, that part felt exactly the same as on flats. I noticed the first difference when I started heading uphill. Some people say they can pedal uphill just as well on flats as SPDs, but I am not one of them. Despite the fact that I had 5.10 Impacts paired with some pretty gnarly Wellgo flats, I had never climbed as easily as I did with my SPDs. I'm not saying it isn't possible, but for me, the full range of motion using both legs simultaneously was a better pedal stroke than what I get on my flats. So, before I get flamed for "not knowing how to pedal," remember that 5.10s are pretty damn sticky, and the full ROM pedal stroke is not a new concept to me. I just happen to think it can be done slightly better on clipless pedals than flats. If you can do it better than me on flats, well, good for you. I don't really give a sh*t what you can do because you aren't riding my bike. I am. Start your own thread called "I Can Pedal Better than JaxRox" and tell everyone how awesome you are. I'm sure everyone will care. I've digressed. Back to the task at hand. 

I also feel that the clipless pedals gave me slightly better acceleration. There was just a bit more snap to my pedal stroke. I did all the skinnies I usually do on flats while on my SPDs, and I had no issues. OK, that's not true. I did hit one going too fast, and when it curved to the right, I fell victim to a front wheel digger and ::gasp:: I WAS CLIPPED IN! Guess what happened next? My feet came unclipped on their own, and I fell no harder than I would have on platforms. Wait! That's possible?! YES! It is! Had I locked myself down with tighter tension, it might have been painful, but in all honesty, it was just another stupid fall from me going too fast. I clipped back in, did the other 10 or so skinnies, log jams, and bridges on the trail and moved on. From there I moved on to a triple jump run with 3 foot launchers, and again, being clipped in felt no different to me. I controlled the bike the same, I trashed my suspension the same, I probably warped my crappy XC wheels the same, and I overestimated my flight time the same. I was never scared or anything like that. After all, they were 3 foot tall jumps going down a hill. How much is there to really be scared of? 

My only SPD related fall, and it was the kind you read about all the time, was when I was climbing a very steep ascent, and I had to sharply cut to the left. It's a tough corner, and I see people fall on it all of the time. I stalled out, and couldn't get unclipped in time. This caused me to tumble down the hill about 10 feet or so, but again, I easily came unclipped once my body rejected the idea of being one with my bike. The thing about that fall was that it was wet and my rear tire spun, which kinda caught me off guard. Had that not happened, and I had just stalled, then I probably would have been able to unclip before shoulder checking the dirt like TJ Oshie hitting Rick Nash. After picking myself up, walking to the top, and clipping back in, I finished my ride just fine. 

So, here are my thoughts on going clipless. 

1. Clipping in and out is pretty easy, at least with Sette Nix shoes and Shimano XTR pedals. 

2. If you are already a confident rider, who doesn't step off the bike much, can do a decent trackstand, and has good control over the bike in corners, on skinnies, in the air, etc., then an SPD setup might be a good idea for you. If you are brand new to MTB, I would work on some basics before getting them. I can't imagine trying to learn on them. It would have been terrifying. 

3. You might be a little quicker on them than you are on flats. That's not everyone. If they affect your confidence, and you slow down going into corners and such, then they may not be for you. 

4. I don't know what people are talking about when they say that they can't get they're foot down quickly out of SPD pedals. I don't seem to have a problem with it, but I might just be the most amazing mountain biker of all time with super awesome coordination. 

5. I won't be riding SPDs all of the time. When it comes downhill-type runs, I still think I'll be more comfortable in 5.10s and on flats. However, I do like being "connected" to the bike, and lots of people do run downhill courses clipped in so that might change, but for now being clipped in at a high rate of speed with bigger drops and jumps isn't what I'm into. 

The bottom line is this. If you're already comfortable on your bike, then try them. If not, then work on the basics, and after you improve your skill try them again. You may love them, or you may never like them at all. Just do whatever makes MTB most fun for you. That's what I do, and that's why I ride ... it's fun.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

New paragraphs when you change the topic/pedal brand. I didn't get beyond the 10th line.


----------



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree once you're developed an affinity for clipless you don't want to go back. Personaly, I think it would be harder to go back to flats after you've gotten used to clipless. I tried riding flats once and found my feet being lifted off the pedals on bumpy descents (very dangerous) since I was used to having my feet held in place.


----------



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

*Post Structure*



Caffeine Powered said:


> New paragraphs when you change the topic/pedal brand. I didn't get beyond the 10th line.


Yes. Better. :thumbsup:


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to start goofing off on jumps and pickup some trials tricks, thinking about getting a pair of flats again for some specific riding. I am, and will be a huge clipless fan for almost all trail riding. I think for the type of riding *most* people do, clipless works better. Flats have their place though.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Stopped reading when you started flaming those who you ASSume will flame you. There is nothing new in the "review" up to that point, but you clearly think your opinion is more valid than anyone elses. Then you say that flat pedal users "aren't riding my bike". Well, your not riding mine either so why exactly should I take your opinion any more seriously than the flat pedal fans?


----------



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

*Learning*



One Pivot said:


> I want to start goofing off on jumps and pickup some trials tricks, thinking about getting a pair of flats again for some specific riding. I am, and will be a huge clipless fan for almost all trail riding. I think for the type of riding *most* people do, clipless works better. Flats have their place though.


I agree. Trials, jump runs, and freeride would be pretty dangerous on clipless pedals. I think that most people who ride "normal" trails, e.g., cross country/all mountain-type trails can benefit from switching to clipless, but not until they solidify their riding a bit. Switching too soon might turn people off to the whole idea. Clipless pedals often get blamed for biffs when, in fact, it's just that the rider isn't all that skilled yet.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

John K. said:


> I agree once you're developed an affinity for clipless you don't want to go back. Personaly, I think it would be harder to go back to flats after you've gotten used to clipless. I tried riding flats once and found my feet being lifted off the pedals on bumpy descents (very dangerous) since I was used to having my feet held in place.


And I massively disagree! See MTBR members Mimi1885 and Zebrahum (and others as well who's name I just can't remember right now), they are VERY experienced riders who have indeed "gone back" to flat pedals.

I am not a clipless hater, but I really get tired of the one sided biased crap from the clipless fanboys. I don't see the flat pedal crowd mocking those who use clipless pedals, the opposite is just not true. And when I see a thread where somebody specifically says they want flat pedals, and the highly experienced riders mentioned above help out the OP, then somebody who has only been riding for 6 months or a year chimes in that clipless is the only way to go, best move ever, only idiots ride flat pedals.......... Well, I just have to laugh.


----------



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> And I massively disagree! See MTBR members Mimi1885 and Zebrahum (and others as well who's name I just can't remember right now), they are VERY experienced riders who have indeed "gone back" to flat pedals.
> 
> I am not a clipless hater, but I really get tired of the one sided biased crap from the clipless fanboys. I don't see the flat pedal crowd mocking those who use clipless pedals, the opposite is just not true. And when I see a thread where somebody specifically says they want flat pedals, and the highly experienced riders mentioned above help out the OP, then somebody who has only been riding for 6 months or a year chimes in that clipless is the only way to go, best move ever, only idiots ride flat pedals.......... Well, I just have to laugh.


I think there is a place for both, but really, it comes down to personal comfort. I don't really care what anyone else does, as long as we're all riding.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JaxRox said:


> I think there is a place for both, but really, it comes down to personal comfort. I don't really care what anyone else does, as long as we're all riding.


And I agree with you on that point!


----------



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Stopped reading when you started flaming those who you ASSume will flame you. There is nothing new in the "review" up to that point, but you clearly think your opinion is more valid than anyone elses. Then you say that flat pedal users "aren't riding my bike". Well, your not riding mine either so why exactly should I take your opinion any more seriously than the flat pedal fans?


CTD,

That's clever what you did with the word "assume." I never would have thought of something like that. Great. All I really wanted to do was explain my experience with clipless pedals to people who might be considering them. I didn't mean to offend those who may or may not criticize my post. Really, I think that you might be a bit oversensitive to that part of my post, but alas, we live in a world where every word offends someone. It might have been more constructive for the new riders for you to post some helpful response. Like I said, in the post I ASSumed you would finish reading, I think there is a place for both. I didn't want this to become and argument. I just wanted to share an experience with other riders.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I think you did fine work with your review. Helpful and informative to those maybe thinking about making the switch.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

good to hear you're liking your clipless pedals. I just think everyone should give it an honest try if they are not sure about the. I was hesitant at first and I fell a lot with the bike clipped to me the first time. the problem was that I had the pedal springs too tight so I could not clip out easily enough. after I sorted that out, there was no going back.

i want to try riding flats again some time soon. it might help me go fast in downhill sections and corner faster, but I really enjoy climbing. i seek out the steepest, techiest hills I can find and that extra connection really helps me clean stuff I could not possible clean on flats.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks CTD:thumbsup:

There's nothing wrong with a bias review, and that's a bias review

Don't fall to the trap of using clipless as a "right of passage" tool to mountain biking I'm an avg mtb rider and a big Shimano SPD fanboy as well as 5.10. I like both and they are about even when it comes to "efficiency" , if you want to know for sure which one is better for you get as powertap and figure it out. Like I said many times before an avg rider would signiificantly benefit from the efficiency of a clipless pedal, feeling efficient does not count.

It takes a lot of focus and practice to effectively put the power in full circle, merely pushing down and pulling up on the pedal up and down stroke may feel like it's producing twice the power but it's not if you believe that then gotta take it easy on the Kool-aid

Some areas that clipless has more than the Flats is control you can be light or heavy on the pedal instead of heavy on the pedal most of the time on flat. CL would also take your mind off pedaling in circle as you feet aren't going anywhere it's clipped in so all you have to do is provide power, there are more masher with clipless than flat for that reason you need to make sure that the pedal complete the circle or your foot would come off the flat pedal.

Just because you can use the clipless pedal it does not mean that you have all of the sudden becoming a better rider with twice the power as many NuBs claimed, it's simply mean you are now equipped with one more tool to make you a better rider that's all.:thumbsup:


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Informative post - thanks!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for editing. Not a bad review of pedals.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Power grips? Anyone? crickets?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The cycling community likes to pretend power grips never happened  Its a dark spot in biking gear tech.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Power Grips ruled at the time. They just came out shortly before SPDs which sealed their fate.


----------



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> And I massively disagree! See MTBR members Mimi1885 and Zebrahum (and others as well who's name I just can't remember right now), they are VERY experienced riders who have indeed "gone back" to flat pedals.
> 
> I am not a clipless hater, but I really get tired of the one sided biased crap from the clipless fanboys. I don't see the flat pedal crowd mocking those who use clipless pedals, the opposite is just not true. And when I see a thread where somebody specifically says they want flat pedals, and the highly experienced riders mentioned above help out the OP, then somebody who has only been riding for 6 months or a year chimes in that clipless is the only way to go, best move ever, only idiots ride flat pedals.......... Well, I just have to laugh.


I meant in no way to bash those who prefer flats. I was just pointing out the danger of feet being thrown off the pedals for people who have been only used to riding clipless. I prefer the look and feel of clipless pedals and the mtb shoes that go with them, but it's just a personal preference.

As for grips, I tried them once and it was a nightmare. Once you have dismounted on an uphill section, trying to have the correct pedal side up where my feet are supposed to go in, while trying to gain momentum pedaling uphill, proved to be an impossible task. (Btw, this is hard enough as it is with just clipless pedals).


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

There are some recent posts on Lee Like Bikes about clipless/flats: Sprinting, Climbing.

I changed to clipless when the pins on my pedals went dull. At one point, I could barely bunny hop on flats, and I couldn't get much lift from my back tire going up ledges. After practicing on flats for a while, I'm a much better rider overall. I don't think flats can compete with the efficiency of clipless, but rides aren't all about efficiency. I still usually rock clipless on the trail, but they come off when I start practicing specific skills.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't go around preaching that clipless pedals are a godsend however after having ridden a bike on and off road for many years, I recently went clipless. Prior to buying them, I was able to do a short track stand, full bunny hops, could control the bike in difficult terrain. Since beginning with my pedals, I have found them indispensible on XC and technical terrain and won't go back to flats for this purpose.


----------



## RedBen (Nov 4, 2010)

One other limitation in going clipless is the limited selection of shoes for those of us with wide feet. There are only 2 makes/models of shoes that fit that category to my knowledge. Not that 5.10's come in a wide size either, but there are more options on the flat side for shoes. I'm not ready to go clipless anyway. I'm newer and take my feet off too much and would inevitably fall down a rocky, rooty, steep slope into a stream in the winter.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

ddprocter said:


> Power grips? Anyone? crickets?


They still make them  When did they come out? I honestly don't think I've seen a pair on a bike in use.


----------



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

RedBen said:


> One other limitation in going clipless is the limited selection of shoes for those of us with wide feet. There are only 2 makes/models of shoes that fit that category to my knowledge. Not that 5.10's come in a wide size either, but there are more options on the flat side for shoes. I'm not ready to go clipless anyway. I'm newer and take my feet off too much and would inevitably fall down a rocky, rooty, steep slope into a stream in the winter.


I did exactly that on flats about 3 years ago wen I started riding again. The best part was the thorns going Freddy Krueger on my legs.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

I had my clipless ride yesterday. I went with Candy 2 since they have a bit of a platform as well. There were a couple of tricky areas when I rode unclipped since it was my first time. The candy 2 gave me enough platform to do this. I almost fell a few times but was able to unclip easily. Overall I am pleased. I don't see myself going back.


----------



## chichantes (Aug 21, 2009)

I appreciate the review.:thumbsup: It was definitely informative to someone like me who has not tried clipless yet, but has been wondering...which is obviously the target audience.


----------



## bdjohnson121 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just switched to clipless and I am loving it thus far. I will probably go back to flats in the fall/winter to make sure I have not developed any bad habits, then back to clipless for the spring/summer.


----------



## JaxRox (May 3, 2011)

OK, round two.

I rode my clipless set up again today, and again, I feel as though I had more snap accelerating and really liked them on the uphill sections. The Sette Nix shoes could definitely be a bit stiffer in the upper, but they'll work for now. The trails were in much better shape today, and wheel slip wasn't a problem at all. I was able to really hook up in the corners thanks to tacky conditions, and I never once felt as though my feet were in an awkward position or anything (like I've read about). All in all, I am still pretty happy with the switch!


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

JaxRox said:


> I upgraded my bike to a GT Force 2.0 a year and a half ago, and spent last summer re-learning the basics - line selection, jumps, climbs, pumping, downhills, drops, corner lean, tire pressures, body positioning, etc. Now, I can say I am pretty comfortable on my bike - especially on platform pedals.


I think this here is a very important part that far too many people don't really go through before making upgrades or equipment changes such as going to clipless pedals, adding more travel to their bikes, or the 1001 other things we do. Getting all the fundamental skills nailed down makes it easier to adapt when you change something since you're not trying to learn 100 things at once; you're not learning how to brake properly, bunnyhop, and balance on narrow trails while trying to learn how clipless works, you already have all the basics so you can focus on learning to ride clipless. And I believe this is why your transition to clipless was fairly seamless & painless compared to some of the horror stories we've all heard.

Anyway, I think you did a very good job on writing up your experience with going clipless, I definitely enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

So I am new to the forums but not new to riding. I recently grabbed a 2007 Enduro and have been riding on a daily basis. (there is some decent stuff literally next door to my house). With that said I just moved to clipless and I feel I have so much more power however I have crashed about 10 times this week because of them. I can get out of them just fine until I am at that point of falling over where I would catch my self on flats, and then I'm not quick enough and end up on my side. I find this happening mainly on a steep climb where I spin out and normally would just catch myself.

Is this the learning curve? Will I be able to get out of these things one day? I have rode with them about 6 times all over 10 miles (60 miles). 

Thanks for any input! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Slowestcivic said:


> So I am new to the forums but not new to riding. I recently grabbed a 2007 Enduro and have been riding on a daily basis. (there is some decent stuff literally next door to my house). With that said I just moved to clipless and I feel I have so much more power however I have crashed about 10 times this week because of them. I can get out of them just fine until I am at that point of falling over where I would catch my self on flats, and then I'm not quick enough and end up on my side. I find this happening mainly on a steep climb where I spin out and normally would just catch myself.
> 
> Is this the learning curve? Will I be able to get out of these things one day? I have rode with them about 6 times all over 10 miles (60 miles).
> 
> ...


Yes, your muscle memory of "heel out" will take over.


----------



## Rival (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for the post, very informative.


----------



## bthomas241 (Mar 17, 2012)

clipless is safer


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

bthomas241 said:


> clipless is safer


Care to explain why?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Slowestcivic said:


> So I am new to the forums but not new to riding. I recently grabbed a 2007 Enduro and have been riding on a daily basis. (there is some decent stuff literally next door to my house). With that said I just moved to clipless and I feel I have so much more power however I have crashed about 10 times this week because of them. I can get out of them just fine until I am at that point of falling over where I would catch my self on flats, and then I'm not quick enough and end up on my side. I find this happening mainly on a steep climb where I spin out and normally would just catch myself.
> 
> Is this the learning curve? Will I be able to get out of these things one day? I have rode with them about 6 times all over 10 miles (60 miles).
> 
> ...


You just need sometime to get used to them. When you are just starting out treat it like a front derailleur, you have to plan ahead when you shift on the hill or it won't shift or worse loose a chain. Once you get better you'll treat it like a rear derailleur you can shift later than FD but still have to plan for it. When you have master it and it has become second nature and you don't have to think about it then it would be like internal gear hubs ala Hammerschmidt or Rolhoff

If you don't want to crash due to not being able to unclip then if you are in a situation that you may need to unclip do it early enough and on your "chocolate foot" or you can do it on both feet. Sooner than you think you'd only unclip when you need to. Keep at it before you know it you'd forget that you are riding clipless pedals.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Clipless is dangerous...*



bthomas241 said:


> clipless is safer


We can all play the specious logic game!


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> If you don't want to crash due to not being able to unclip then if you are in a situation that you may need to unclip do it early enough and on your "chocolate foot" or you can do it on both feet. Sooner than you think you'd only unclip when you need to. Keep at it before you know it you'd forget that you are riding clipless pedals.


This is a great tip. I am new to clipless and I have done this on sections I knew would be an issue and it kept me from falling. After a while though you will have enough confidence that you won't need to do this.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I went from clipless to flats. For about a month after the switch I would "clip out" of my flats. 
It's been well over a year now since I switched and I still find myself doing it from time to time.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

DWill said:


> I went from clipless to flats. For about a month after the switch I would "clip out" of my flats.
> It's been well over a year now since I switched and I still find myself doing it from time to time.


Also went back to flats. Reason? weak rolled ankles, knees, atrophy, and more. I have been having a lot of fun!

Coming off clips,Time, then Beaters, then M520's trying to find a more usable, easy clipless pedal for myself. (I even have some Smartys I didn't try).

Going back to flats was wierd and fun! At first it was strange for my foot to not always be exactly in the same spot on the pedal. I over sharpened my old shimano's used with clips, and my feet stuck so well that I had to unweight to get it to move a tad. And they were too narrow with a flimsy Vans hightop. I fixed the problem by not giving a s where my feet were exactly. Also some old school beartraps are working fine for me. I don't think I ever really spun like a pro so that wasn't really an issue either.

The fun part!!! Dabbing more often, pivoting around a switchback with foot on the ground or rock. Stopping starting with zero thought of clipless. I try to mash a bit more now, and don't worry as much on tight tech down stuff. I think I might be guilty of not wanting to make mistakes clipped it. I have learned to enjoy the freedom of flats.

I think if I ever go roadie, I will run the M520's on 10-cliicks out.


----------



## chickenwing71x (Mar 18, 2012)

I rode (gasp) toe clips for a couple of months 2 or 3 years ago for mostly XC stuff. Got used to it, handled a couple crashes perfectly fine (pulled feet out instinctively and all), and I could manage a good track stand. Tried switching back, and noticed I had so much more freedom with my feet. Maybe it was just me, but I had no desire to go back. The slight increase in efficiency wasn't worth it for me, since I wasn't racing or anything.

Then again, clipless might be totally different. Never tried them, though... not yet, anyway.


----------



## Scott300RUM (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have contemplated going to clipless pedals but don't know for sure if it's for me yet I guess. My dad uses them but he mainly rides on the road. I guess what's the worst that could happen if I get some. If I don't like them then I'll just switch back I suppose.


----------



## njmark84 (Apr 1, 2012)

From what I'm reading in this thread and others about clipless, it helps improve your confidence level - giving you the impression you are a better rider. I could be wrong.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

jimbowho said:


> Also went back to flats. Reason? weak rolled ankles, knees, atrophy, and more. I have been having a lot of fun!
> 
> I think if I ever go roadie, I will run the M520's on 10-cliicks out.


I also was "forced" to go back to flats for the same reasons....After knee problems and then breaking my left ankle 3-years ago (because of not being able to unclip) I stuck to the clipless but earlier this year I re-injured the same ankle (this time while doing a hike-a-bike in my narrow Shimano clipless MTB shoes....I rolled the ankle on a rock)

I do miss being able to "get lazy" with my feet but heck, at least it is allowing me to stay on the bike.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for your comments JaxRox. I went clipless a few months ago, and they're the *best* bike accessory IMO. I discovered muscles I never knew I had. I had more spills, but fewer real crashes. I feel like I have much better control of the bike. It may be a false sense of security, but I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> The cycling community likes to pretend power grips never happened  Its a dark spot in biking gear tech.


Beer shot out of my nose when I read this one.......I remember those things all to well


----------



## Hagar The Horrible (Jun 11, 2015)

I know I'm commenting on a 3 year old post. I am considering going clipless. I still use the old clip/cage pedals with regular shoes. I'm just getting back into riding at 33 yo. I wonder how much of a difference a clipless pedal is compared to the old style clip/cage pedals I currently have?


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been clipless for almost a year now and won't go back. I've tried flats once since then and couldn't stand them. I like being connected to the bike and having the extra control. Yes, my "form" has suffered some and I'm guilty of pulling up on the pedals a little bit when jumping but I don't care because I'm having fun. 

I just found out yesterday that unclipping has become a learned reflex when I crashed going over the bars. The first thing I felt was leaning forward too far past the point of no return where you get that awful feeling that you're about to flip over. The next thing I felt were both of my feet twisting off the pedals. I was able to hop off the bike just in time to break the fall on my side. 

I used to think they were stupid road biker pedals until I tried them. I really can't recommend them enough. Get your skills up on flats to the point that you're feeling really confident and tackling the majority of the features on your trails then switch to clipless and really watch your skills take off.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

JaxRox said:


> I did hit one going too fast, and when it curved to the right, I fell victim to a front wheel digger and ::gasp:: I WAS CLIPPED IN! Guess what happened next? My feet came unclipped on their own, and I fell no harder than I would have on platforms.
> 
> My only SPD related fall, and it was the kind you read about all the time, was when I was climbing a very steep ascent, and I had to sharply cut to the left. It's a tough corner, and I see people fall on it all of the time. I stalled out, and couldn't get unclipped in time. This caused me to tumble down the hill about 10 feet or so, but again, I easily came unclipped once my body rejected the idea of being one with my bike. The thing about that fall was that it was wet and my rear tire spun, which kinda caught me off guard. Had that not happened, and I had just stalled, then I probably would have been able to unclip before shoulder checking the dirt like TJ Oshie hitting Rick Nash. After picking myself up, walking to the top, and clipping back in, I finished my ride just fine.
> 
> 4. I don't know what people are talking about when they say that they can't get they're foot down quickly out of SPD pedals. I don't seem to have a problem with it, but I might just be the most amazing mountain biker of all time with super awesome coordination.


My favorite part is where you claim that you can get your foot out quickly just after you described two situations where putting your foot down would have saved you from getting into a wreck in the first place.


----------



## chrisinvermont (Jun 27, 2012)

Hagar The Horrible said:


> I wonder how much of a difference a clipless pedal is compared to the old style clip/cage pedals I currently have?


Huge difference. Clipless will be much easier than the old style toe clip cages.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hagar The Horrible said:


> I know I'm commenting on a 3 year old post.


Uh, yeah....and not a thread worth bumping by any means. Especially when there's a current clipless thread just below.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I went back to flats on my road bike. Its a 105 level higher end bike too. Looks goofy, but its fun.


----------



## Hagar The Horrible (Jun 11, 2015)

Gambit21 said:


> Uh, yeah....and not a thread worth bumping by any means. Especially when there's a current clipless thread just below.


Yes I saw that after I posted. I had done a google search about the topic and came across this thread posted in it and then saw the newer thread. But I agree with you that its not worth bumping. lol


----------



## Hagar The Horrible (Jun 11, 2015)

JonMX5 said:


> I've been clipless for almost a year now and won't go back. I've tried flats once since then and couldn't stand them. I like being connected to the bike and having the extra control. Yes, my "form" has suffered some and I'm guilty of pulling up on the pedals a little bit when jumping but I don't care because I'm having fun.
> 
> I just found out yesterday that unclipping has become a learned reflex when I crashed going over the bars. The first thing I felt was leaning forward too far past the point of no return where you get that awful feeling that you're about to flip over. The next thing I felt were both of my feet twisting off the pedals. I was able to hop off the bike just in time to break the fall on my side.
> 
> I used to think they were stupid road biker pedals until I tried them. I really can't recommend them enough. Get your skills up on flats to the point that you're feeling really confident and tackling the majority of the features on your trails then switch to clipless and really watch your skills take off.


Thats good info. I can understand how unclipping is a learned reflex. I guess practice would make it much easier.



chrisinvermont said:


> Huge difference. Clipless will be much easier than the old style toe clip cages.


Would you equate that to the fact that the old style clip cages still flex?


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Use the SILVER SPD cleats and you will be stoked. They release at an angle not just to the side.


----------

